# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  mở ct gì nó cũng ra window media center la sao

## damynghebaoan

tại sao máy tính của em mở chương trình gì lên cũng không đc vậy,mở lên chỉ có lên chương trình window media center thoi là sao vậy,ai biết sữa giúp em cái
em đang sài win7

----------


## huudatfee

bị lâu chưa bạn hay mới bị, bạn nói cụ thể tý mới biết chứ

----------


## nguyennhu

> tại sao máy tính của em mở chương trình gì lên cũng không đc vậy,mở lên chỉ có lên chương trình window media center thoi là sao vậy,ai biết sữa giúp em cái
> em đang sài win7


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
máy của bạn đã bị nhiễm virus đó, nó sửa một số thông số trong registry của bạn. bạn làm theo hướng dẫn sau để khắc phục nha:
bạn restart máy lại nhấn f8 trong màn hình đen, khi màn hình hiện ra các lựa chọn, bạn chọn command safe >> enter
bạn gõ lệnh: cd >> enter
gõ tiếp: cd windows >> enter
gõ regedit.exe regedit.com >> enter
sau đó hiện bảng thông báo bạn chon yes 
gõ tiếp: start regedit >> enter
cửa sổ bên trái tìm theo đường dẫn: hkey_current_user >> soffware >> microsoff >> windows >> curre ntversion >> explorer >> file exts >> .exe 
ở cửa sổ bên phải bạn xóa mục user choice ( chuột phải chọn delete)
kich dúp vào (default) của openwithlist va openwithprogids gõ vào giá trị là : "%1" %* 
bạn phải nhập chinh xác các giá tri đó nha ("%1" [dấu cách] %*) >> ok

restart lại máy.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

